# Grupos de animales



## mesaal

Hola a todos!

 Estoy buscando denominaciones de grupos de animales con las restricciones siguientes:


Términos que no provienen del hombre: clan, horda, colonia, ...
Singulares: rebaño y no vacas, ...
Términos no culinarios: sardinada, ...

Lo que tengo por ahora está en Animales.jpg



 ¿Tenéis alguna sugerencia?


----------



## ordequin

Hola mesaal:
Bienvenido/a al foro, .
De momento sólo se me ocurre "banco" referido a uno de peces.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cecilio

¿Qué tal "hatajo"? Supongo que es un derivado de "hato". Se suele utilizar también para personas, p e: "Sois un hatajo de burros", pero el significado básico se refiere a animales.


----------



## Eride

¿Y *manada*?


----------



## Cecilio

Un grupo de animales muy numeroso: "marabunta".


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Enjambre, cardumen, parvada.


Saludos

P.D. Tengo muy mala vista o la letra está muy pequeña


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Manga o nube (de langostas, por ejemplo).

Colonia.

En México, chiverío.

Arrecife (coralino), probablemente el conjunto de animales mas largo del mundo.

Espero que continúes llenando tu cuadro de términos.

Saludos


----------



## mesaal

Cecilio said:


> ¿Qué tal "hatajo"? Supongo que es un derivado de "hato". Se suele utilizar también para personas, p e: "Sois un hatajo de burros", pero el significado básico se refiere a animales.



Gracias, ya etsá anotado


----------



## mesaal

Cecilio said:


> Un grupo de animales muy numeroso: "marabunta".


Gracias, ya está anotado.


----------



## mesaal

¡Hola!



pejeman said:


> Manga o nube (de langostas, por ejemplo).



OK por nube pero no he visto la acepción que tu das para manga. Lo que he encontrado es que manga es un grupo de personas.



pejeman said:


> Colonia.



Primero fue para personas y luego para animales, creo.



pejeman said:


> En México, chiverío.


No lo encontré en el Diccionario del español usual en México
     dirigido por Luis Fernando Lara. ¿Qué significa exactamente?



pejeman said:


> Arrecife (coralino), probablemente el conjunto de animales mas largo del mundo.



Creo que es más bien el dsitio donde viven, ¿no?



pejeman said:


> Espero que continúes llenando tu cuadro de términos.


Gracias, ¡en ello estamos!



pejeman said:


> Saludos


----------



## mesaal

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Enjambre, cardumen, parvada.
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. Tengo muy mala vista o la letra está muy pequeña



OK, ¡gracias!


----------



## oriental

Hola mesaal

Veamos si hay suerte con:

lechigada
cachillada

No sé si califica para tu criterio 
  Perrada.

Por el Rio de la Plata, al conjunto de terneros se lo llama ternerada, pero no lo vi en el Drae.

Saludos


----------



## mesaal

oriental said:


> Hola mesaal
> 
> Veamos si hay suerte con:
> 
> lechigada
> cachillada
> 
> No sé si califica para tu criterio
> Perrada.
> 
> Por el Rio de la Plata, al conjunto de terneros se lo llama ternerada, pero no lo vi en el Drae.
> 
> Saludos



 Todo perfecto, muchísimas gracias.  

Como no sé cambiar un documento adjunto, no puedo actualizar la lista por el momento.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

En México chiverío es un conjunto de chivas o cabras. Primero se aplicó a los animales y luego al equipo de futbol Guadalajara, a quienes se conoce como “Las Chivas Rayadas”, por el diseño de su camiseta y por su antigua manera de jugar, corriendo como chivas.

Y en cuanto al arrecife, los corales son el arrecife coralino. Ellos lo van formando y animales son. Pensé también en "coralera", pero es un adjetivo, referido a personas.

Hormiguero: Conjunto de hormigas.

*Manga (del DRAE)*

*20.* f._ Arg._ y_ Bol._ Nube de langostas.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Saiz

Veamos:

Yeguada.   Piara.   Reata.    Yunta.    Recua.   Gusanera.     Grey.     Traílla.

Saludos


----------



## Bronte

Rebaño, manada, enjambre, colonia, parvada, bandada, piara, jauría, reata, hato


----------



## mesaal

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> En México chiverío es un conjunto de chivas o cabras. Primero se aplicó a los animales y luego al equipo de futbol Guadalajara, a quienes se conoce como “Las Chivas Rayadas”, por el diseño de su camiseta y por su antigua manera de jugar, corriendo como chivas.




Gracias, no lo sabía. Es curioso que cononocía equipos de fútbol con apodos animales: leones, cebras, elefantes, periquitos ...¡ pero no las chivas!




pejeman said:


> Y en cuanto al arrecife, los corales son el arrecife coralino. Ellos lo van formando y animales son. Pensé también en "coralera", pero es un adjetivo, referido a personas.



OK



pejeman said:


> Hormiguero: Conjunto de hormigas.



Pienso que hormiguero es el sitio donde viven las hormigas.



pejeman said:


> *Manga (del DRAE)*
> 
> *20.* f._ Arg._ y_ Bol._ Nube de langostas.


OK


pejeman said:


> Saludos


Y ¡gracias!


----------



## mesaal

Luis Saiz said:


> Veamos:
> 
> Yeguada.   Piara.   Reata.    Yunta.    Recua.   Gusanera.     Grey.     Traílla.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, ¡ya lo anoté!


----------



## mesaal

Bronte said:


> Rebaño, manada, enjambre, colonia, parvada, bandada, piara, jauría, reata, hato



Gracias, ¡ya lo anoté!


----------



## pejeman

Hormiguero: (DRAE)
*2.* m. Conjunto de hormigas que viven en un mismo lugar
hervidero: (DRAE)
*3.* m. Muchedumbre de personas o de animales en movimiento, o de entidades abstractas a las que se atribuye agitación. _Hervidero de gente, de hormigas, de pasiones_

_Saludos_


----------



## mesaal

pejeman said:


> Hormiguero: (DRAE)
> *2.* m. Conjunto de hormigas que viven en un mismo lugar
> hervidero: (DRAE)
> *3.* m. Muchedumbre de personas o de animales en movimiento, o de entidades abstractas a las que se atribuye agitación. _Hervidero de gente, de hormigas, de pasiones_
> 
> _Saludos_



OK, por cierto, ¿dónde consigues tu diccionario? ¡¡el mío no es tan bueno!!


----------



## pejeman

mesaal said:


> OK, por cierto, ¿dónde consigues tu diccionario? ¡¡el mío no es tan bueno!!


 
Hola:

Discúlpame por no haberte contestado. La verdad no me dí cuenta de tu pregunta. Yo consulto en línea: www.rae.es

Y en mi casa, que es tu casa, tengo el DRAE que aunque viejito (es la edición de 1992), aún me sirve. Allí encontré el otro día lo siguiente:

*vecera: *manada de ganado, por lo común porcino, perteneciente a un vecindario.

Espero que todavía te sirva para tu colección de nombres de grupos de animales.

Saludos.


----------



## Bronte

Bandada para los pájaros.
Bando para las perdices.
Recova para los perros de montería.
Recua de mulas.
Manada se aplica no solo a los animales salvajes sino tambiés a los cerdos y otros ganados que no forman rebaños.
Parada o baraja para los cabestros.
Salud contertulios.


----------



## Carlos Taramona

Cardumen para peces

Cenado para buhos

Alboro para Rinocerontes o algo parecido

Asi como para nombrar a los habitantes de un lugar se utiliza el gentilicio quiciera saber como se denomina a esta forma de agrupar a los animales.

Para los que tuvieran acceso, hay un capitulo de " De Riply " con Jack Palanse o com se escriba que hace alucion a varias de estas denominaciones


----------



## Ligoromo

Les agradeceré me compartan esta información: cuál es el sustantivo colectivo para definir un conjunto de sapos.  Gracias.


----------



## BETOREYES

¿Senado?


----------



## Paco_18

Si buscas una palabra como jauria para perros, o banco para peces, me temo que no hay ninguna que se refiera a un colectivo de sapos, al menos, no en mi vocabulario jeje


----------



## lazarus1907

Casi seguro que no hay una... a menos que aceptes la sugerencia de Betoreyes, claro.


----------



## SpiceMan

Que yo sepa no se mueven en grupo los sapos. Una bandada, jauría, rebaño, etc sí.


----------



## Gévy

Para confirmar la intuición de Betoreyes, os señalo que dentro de los distintos tipos de sapos hay unos que se llaman "sapo con silla" (Brachycephalus ephippium)


----------



## pejeman

*13.* m._ Cuba._ Pez pequeño, de cabeza grande y boca muy hendida, que vive en la desembocadura de los ríos.

Si es un grupo de éstos, entonces es un cardumen.

Bienvenido al foro. Te estrenaste con una pregunta cañona.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias a Dios, no se ven muchos los sapos (Los Batracios como tal) en Colectivo, porque debe ser espeluznante, yo en particular les tengo mucho miedo y respeto....
En cuanto a la Interpretación de Beto, me parecio muy graciosa y real, en ese sentido si hay que reconocer que se ven bastante en colectivo, y me pregunto muy para mis adentros, sin animo de extender el hilo ¿habria que temerles y respetarles???
Saludos!


----------



## tomatico

Aqui en EE.UU. se le dice GOP.
 
hehehehe


----------



## Bocha

En este interesante trabajo

http://www.romaniaminor.net/ianua/Ianua02/02Ianua02.pdf

EL COLECTIVO MEDIANTE AFIJOS EN ESPAÑOL​ 
figuran todos estos (entre otros cientos de colectivos)
*Caserío, saquerío, mosquerío, monjerío, mocerío, rancherío, palitroquerío,*
_*genterío, surquerío, cablerío, trasterío, lomerío, mujererío, saperío, relojerío, estrellerío*_​


----------



## ei-var12434

muy facil...un SAPERIO...
JE JE ERA BROMA.NO CREO QUE EXISTA UN SUSTANTIVO COLECTIVO QUE SE REFIERA A LOS SAPOS


----------



## CABARET

Lo Que Mas Me Suena Es Banco, No? Como Los Peces. Se Parece Mas A Un Banco Que A Una Manada. Aunque Es Cierto, Los Sapos No Viajan Juntos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

He consultado con una amiga que sabe bastante de bichos. Y sí viajan juntos los sapos en el momento del apareamiento.

Os pongo aquí  los datos que me ha suministrado:

"Cuando están apareándose, lo llaman "bolas de sapos" o "bolas de rana" :
suele ser una hembra con unos cuantos machos, todos al revoltijo y cuando llega la época de reproducción, los bichos van a las charcas en pandillas enormes
a eso lo llaman "una migración".
Es impresionante... una carretera toda llena de sapos o ranas, corriendo como locos. Esos grupazos son lo que se llaman genéricamente "migración".
migración = rebaño de sapos/ranas que se dirigen a los lugares de apareamiento.
Más bien diría yo "manadas"."
 
Un beso,
 
Gévy


----------

